# Guppy fish tanks



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

Thinking about turning our fish tank into a guppy planted tank. They are so pretty and our toddler loves to watch the fishies swim around.
Anyone have any guppy tanks? Show me yours, please! :grin2:


----------



## geekdad (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's one...


----------



## maxhrbal (Mar 19, 2016)

I just got some fancy guppies a few weeks ago, for my community tank. Figured I need some livebearers to breed and sell to maintain my addiction. They are stunning fish. I think some can be look better than the most beautiful bettas, although smaller. I'll edit and post some pictures as soon as I can...busy week ahead.

EDIT 1/31/17
https://vimeo.com/201944467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

maxhrbal said:


> I just got some fancy guppies a few weeks ago, for my community tank. Figured I need some livebearers to breed and sell to maintain my addiction. They are stunning fish. I think some can be look better than the most beautiful bettas, although smaller. I'll edit and post some pictures as soon as I can...busy week ahead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing some pictures! I also decided to put my guppies in my large tank. Some of the males have such beautiful tails. There's some females in there too, so it would definitely be neat to watch some fry grow up. 
You make a good point, it would be a good idea to sell some of the off spring for some extra hobby cash. I know my bank account would sure appreciate it!

Bump:


geekdad said:


> Here's one...


Beautiful! I love the natural feel of the tank. Is this yours? 
What is the smaller green plant that is in the front there?


----------



## peterwongdude (Jan 7, 2017)

I only have a 29 gallon tank they breed too much looking forward to sell some. I don't have room for another tank. But this is my 29g tank. I'm happy that all the algae are finally wearing out off my plants and tank.


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

maxhrbal: You have some beautiful guppies in there! I really like the blue females colouring.

Bump:


peterwongdude said:


> I only have a 29 gallon tank they breed too much looking forward to sell some. I don't have room for another tank. But this is my 29g tank. I'm happy that all the algae are finally wearing out off my plants and tank.


I have heard they breed like crazy, though I have a few other fish in the tank so I'm sure I will inevitably lose some of the fry.
I love the look of all those fancy tails though!


----------



## peterwongdude (Jan 7, 2017)

mrswis said:


> maxhrbal: You have some beautiful guppies in there! I really like the blue females colouring.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


Guppies in my tank doesn't even bother my new born frys at all they just look away once the adults see the frys. In the beginning they would chase frys. Over time all the fishes would get use to it and not chase smaller fishes. Though they will breed a lot over time. I would keep the ones I like and the rest I would donate/sell it to the aquarium store. It's a good fish to have for your new planted tank. Wouldn't your toddler be happy to see lots of colorful fishes along with small frys?

One more thing is that I use to have neon tetras with guppies and I've seen one snatch and ate a guppy fry before right on front of eyes and eventually got rid of them and gave it to my friend. Now it feels more secure to keep the frys alive.

A pic of two more fancy guppy.


----------

